# Blank timers on 625 when set via Dish Remote Access



## placeman (Jun 7, 2004)

It seems anytime I set up a timer for my 625 via the Dish Remote Access, they are blank. That is, when I go to view them on the 625, the timer description is blank and they don't record. Is anyone else having an issue with this?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

If you setup a timer via the receiver itself does it work normally?


----------

